# Stanley sweetheart dovetail saw



## done hot (Feb 15, 2012)

I acquired a Stanley sweetheart dovetail saw at an estate sale a couple years ago and have not been able to find any information about it anywhere. It has a 10 inch blade and has the number 803 on it. The number is kind of hard to see but it for sure has the iconic sweetheart logo. Does anyone know anything about this saw and why I can't find anything about it?


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

Pictures, Old Boy, we need pictures!


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

That is a mystery. I have the Stanley Antique & Collectible book which supposedly lists every tool Stanley ever made and I cannot find it. The only listing for # 803 is a folding rule. As John said, photos will help.


----------



## done hot (Feb 15, 2012)

So this number is 836. Sorry I forgot what it was. I can only upload one picture at a time for some reason and it flips he image so I hope you all can see it. I hope the pictures help.


----------



## done hot (Feb 15, 2012)

Just the logo


----------



## done hot (Feb 15, 2012)

And the handle. There is nothing on the back side.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm stumped. My gut says its was a miter box saw that someone slapped a handle from a different saw on. Do you mind if I repost your pictures to the folks over at backsaw and see if anyone knows?

Also, I noticed your comment on your profile, you can change your user name - click the report button on your own post and type a request to the mods explaining what happened and ask that it be changed. They will change it for you.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

The handle is a Disston made sometime between 1918 and 1930.

Stanley didn't make back saws or miter box saws.

Disston made most or all of the saws that came with Stanley miter boxes, but this is not a typical miter box saw. I can only assume that it came with a small Stanley miter box of some kind.

Toby


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

Stanley also sold many different tool chests and tool cabinets complete with tools, and the saws were made by Disston, this could be from one of those.

Toby


----------



## done hot (Feb 15, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I'm stumped. My gut says its was a miter box saw that someone slapped a handle from a different saw on. Do you mind if I repost your pictures to the folks over at backsaw and see if anyone knows?
> 
> Also, I noticed your comment on your profile, you can change your user name - click the report button on your own post and type a request to the mods explaining what happened and ask that it be changed. They will change it for you.


Yeah feel free to repost the picture. Even if it is a miter box saw I still haven't really found anything about any sweetheart saw. Thanks for helping and for the advice about my username.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

> The S.W. in the heart design appeared "according to my sources", in
> various configurations below the notched rectangle STANLEY logo, from c.
> 1920 to c. 1934. It was preceded by the "V logo" and followed by the
> simple notched rectangle.
> ...


From here.

The "Sweetheart" Stanley products are simply tools that were produced from 1920 to 1934. It was part of their logo during that time.

Toby


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I ran the 836 # in my Stanley book, still no match. I think the others are right that you have some sort of mis-match of parts here.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

Check the tool chests and tool cabinets, many of them are three digit and begin with 8.


----------



## done hot (Feb 15, 2012)

Joeb41 said:


> I ran the 836 # in my Stanley book, still no match. I think the others are right that you have some sort of mis-match of parts here.


Thanks for looking in your book. I agree that I might have a mis-matched saw but the saw blade is for sure sweetheart. I know that sweethearts were made during the 20s and 30s. I know a lot about the sweetheart hand planes but there is not much about sweetheart saws. We're there other sweetheart saws in you Stanley book?


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

done hot said:


> Thanks for looking in your book. I agree that I might have a mis-matched saw but the saw blade is for sure sweetheart. I know that sweethearts were made during the 20s and 30s. I know a lot about the sweetheart hand planes but there is not much about saws. We're there other sweetheart saws in you Stanley book?


The only saws in the book are ones supplied with the toolbox kits and the mitre boxes such as the 60-1/2 and 346 but they are full 26" backsaws. The saws in the tool kits are a smaller version of a conventional handsaw, not backsaws. The only other saw is in the Four Square lineup #1124 8 point saw. The Four Square line was a lower quality line of tools produced from 1923 to 1935 and targeted the home owner or casual handyman. Still no sign of a Sweetheart, you may have a rare one.


----------



## knechttool (Nov 23, 2015)

Was there any resolution to this feed? I have the exact same saw. I bought it at an estate sale about 4 years ago and have never been able to find any info about it. Any updates?


----------

